# RAPTOR x non RAPTOR



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

if i mate a 2 ruby eyed RAPTOR to a non raptor i.e not even het for,

will you get any raptors just just hets? how does it work?


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

lol, not you again !! :lol2:

the raptor gene needs to be present with two copies (1 from the male, and 1 from the female) in order to be a raptor.

So, a baby taking 1 gene from each parent will be a raptor.

However if it only takes one copy of the gene (from only 1 of the parents) it will be a 'het raptor'

So, in your example, raptor*normal, it can only take one gene from the raptor and 1 from the normal. Since the raptor will pass one of two raptor genes, the baby will get a raptor gene. It will not get any raptor gene from the normal, and so will only have one raptor gene, and will be a 'het raptor'

since the raptor will pass one of the two raptor genes , all the offspring will be normal het raptors.

hope that helps ! (and that I am correct !)


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

cool, so i need a het raptor to get raptor babies. ok cool heeh


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes, both parents will need to be carrying the raptor gene, either hets or raptors

if you get a male het raptor to breed with your female raptor, 50% will be raptors, 50% will be 100% het for raptor.


----------



## mark97r1 (Feb 9, 2007)

To get RAPTOR from a RAPTOR x non RAPTOR pairing, your non RAPTOR needs to be het RAPTOR. Though realisticly your non RAPTOR also needs to be EITHER full albinoor full eclispe. Then its just het for the other trait. this gives you a 1 in 4 chance. If the het is neither albino or eclipse you have a 1 in 16 chance. This is less than 1 a year in real terms.
The best odds would be from an APTOR het for RAPTOR, as its albino and you can rest assured that all the line bred traits are there because an APTOR and RAPTOR are identical except a RAPTOR has an eclipse eye (though its called ruby because of the albino influence on it).

Just think think of het RAPTOR as het albino and het eclipse. Its just het for 2 simple recessive traits like a BB is. 

HTH
Mark


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

mark97r1 said:


> To get RAPTOR from a RAPTOR x non RAPTOR pairing, your non RAPTOR needs to be het RAPTOR.


think i am missing something here !

if the non raptor needs to be het raptor, then theres no chance at all of getting a raptor from raptor*non raptor.

And if the non raptor was a het raptor, then it wouldnt be a non raptor ! 

hang on I need to go sit down !!

The answer to the first question is still NO, you wont get any raptors from a raptor*non raptor mating


----------



## mark97r1 (Feb 9, 2007)

A het RAPTOR is not a RAPTOR it is an APTOR/stripe/sunglow or whatever it is, but its still a non RAPTOR, BUT carries RAPTOR genes.

A normal leo het for albino isnt albino is it? its a non albino het for albino.

Mark


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

lol, eggs and sucking come to mind.

if you look at the original question, the phrase 'non raptor' was used to refer to a leo with no raptor gene. I have used the same application in my replies to ensure clarity.



> A normal leo het for albino isnt albino is it? its a non albino het for albino.


ermm, i would hazard a guess and say 95% would call that a normal het albino ! 

So, my original reply was and still is correct.

Anyways, i aint gona argue of the use of phrases, questions been answered with full explinations.


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

I'd say you are both right.

In this case, non-RAPTOR was defined as "not even het for" by monkeygirl, so purejurassic is right that there is no chance of getting a RAPTOR and het RAPTORs are not included as "non-RAPTORs".

However, a "het" RAPTOR is not a RAPTOR itself so, unless otherwise defined (as it is in this case) it would normally be techincally correct to refer to one as a non-RAPTOR.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

You know, this is why i like RFUK

There are so many on here that are passonate about thier animals and always ready to help.

Sometimes, theres disagreement, sometimes misunderstanding, but normally, theres always some level headed person to inject some calm.

However the replies were made, to be honest, the answer was the same, and Monkygirl now has that info.

Its an information forum at its best, with great members !

Having said all that, all this genetic stuff is still messing my head up !! 
:lol2:


----------



## mark97r1 (Feb 9, 2007)

Go on then ill give you that one. lol..
So long as the reply to Sam's question made sense.

Mark


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

mark97r1 said:


> Go on then ill give you that one. lol..
> So long as the reply to Sam's question made sense.
> 
> Mark


oh, i am sure youll get one back on me at some stage ! :lol2:

Esp with genetics, i am still the baby of the class !!


----------

